# Karunanidhi And His Family Assets - Only Immovable Property List



## rajneesh madhok (Jun 24, 2011)

Karunanidhi and his Familiy Assets 
20/06/2011 13:35:13  

The following list gives the known details of the important Real Estate Assets (Immovable Property)owned by Karunanidhi and other members of his family in Tamil Nadu and elsewhere in South India. 

A) This is not an exhaustive list. This list includes only immovable property and Real Estate owned by Karunanidhi and his family. The black money stashed away by this family abroad does not figure in this list.

B) All these originated from below the poverty line  (tireless and unremitting toil OF Karunanidhi and his family) for the last 60 years!

C) The self-proclaiming yellow Shawl which only toiled for the suffering masses of Tamil Nadu now lies anchored in the electorally enforced rest of retirement.

THE LIST

1. Karunanidhi’s House in Gopalapuram –6124 sq.ft. in area—value Rs.5 crores.


2. The House of Murasoli Maran in Gopalapuram—value Rs. 5 crores

3. The House of Murasoli Selvam in Gopalapuram—1200 sq.ft. in area—value Rs.2 crores

4. The House of Sornam in Gopalapuram—value 4 crores.

5. The House of Mu Ka Muthu in Gopalapuram—value Rs.2 crores

6. The House of Amritham in Gopalapuram—value Rs.5 crores


7. The House of daughter Selvi Ezhilarasi in Gopalapuram—value Rs.2 crores

8. The House of wife Rajathiammal in CIT Colony—extent of Land 9494 sq.ft.—area of the house 3500 sq.ft—value Rs.12 crores

9. The extent of land owned by Rajathiammal andKanimozhi in Mannivakkam village—300 acres—value Rs.4.5 crores

10. A Shopping Establishment called Royal Furnitures owned by Rajathi Ammal—value Rs.10 crores.


11. The house owned by Mu Ka Stalin at Velacheri---extent of land 2687 sq.ft.—area of the house 2917 sq.ft.—value Rs.2 crores

12. Udyanidhi’s Snow Bowling Alley at Nungumbakkam—value Rs.2 crores

13. Kalanidhi Maran’s palatial House on Boat Club Road in Chennai—16 grounds of land—value Rs.100 crores


14. Farm House owned by Maran Brothers in Kottivakam—value Rs.10 crores


15. MM Industries near Ramachandra Medical College at Porur—value Rs.2 crores.


16. Murasoli office building at Kodambakkam—6 grounds of private patta land and 1472 sq.ft. of Public and Government owned Poromboke Land—value Rs.20 crore.


17. Sun Cable Vision property at Mahalingapuram in Kodambakkam—2 grounds of land and other TV Equipments—value Rs.5 crores.


18. Sun TV’s Lands at MRC Nagar—32  grounds in extent –value Rs.100 crores.

19. Value of 11% shares in Coromandel Cements Ltd. Rs.50 crores


20. 4-bedroomed flat owned by Selvam in Bangalore—value Rs.4 crores


21. Landed property of Selvi on Bangalore-Mysore Highway—a farmhouse eon 1 acre—value Rs.80 crores.

22. A Farm House owned by Maran Brothers on 1.84 acres of land---value Rs120 crores.

23. The office of Udaya TV in Bangalore—10 grounds of land—value Rs.108 crores.

24. Mu Ka Tamilarasu’s Rainbow Industries on Peters Road---value Rs.48 crores.

25. Mu Ka Tamilarasu’s farmlands at Andiyur---13 grounds in extent—value Rs.30 lakhs

26. Sun TV’s Office in New Delhi—value Rs.50 crores.

27. Share value in Express Estates—value unknown

28. Dinakaran Publications—value unknown

29. Sumangali publications—value unknown

30. Murasoli Trust—value unknown

31. 37% share holding in Spice Jet Airways—Rs.48 was paid per share at the time of purchase –purchased through Wilbur Ross and Royal Holdings Services in USA from Kansakra---Kalanidhi Maran himself had declared the value at the time of purchase of these holdings as Rs.13, 384 crores.


32. Lands owned by Dayalu Ammal Trust at Madakulam Village in Madurai District—21 cents.—value unknown

33. Extent of land owned by Karunanidhi at Agarathirunnallur Village in Thanjavur District—21.30 acres—value unknown

34. Extent of land owned by Dayalu Ammal in Tiruvallur District—3.84 acres-value Rs.1 crore

35.  Lands owned by Durga Stalin in Tiruvallur District---3680 sq.ft. of land—value 60 lakhs.


36. 2.56 acres of land owned by Azagiri at Uthangudi village in Madurai North Taluk—value Rs.2 crores


37. 7.53 acres of land owned by Azagiri at Kallathiri Village in Madurai North taluk—value 2 crores.

38. 1.5 acres of land owned by Azagiri at Madurai Tallakulam—value Rs.5 crores.

39. 1.54 acres of land owned by Azagiri at Chinnapatti Village in Madurai North taluk—Rs.40 lakhs.


40) 12 cents of land owned by Azagiri in Madurai Tirupparankundram---value Rs.50 lakhs

41. 36 cents of land owned by Azagiri at Maddakulam Village in Madurai South Taluk—value Rs.1 crore


42. 18,535 sq.ft. of land owned by Azagiri at Punmeni Village in Madurai South –value Rs.2 crores


43. House owned by Azagiri on 21 cents of land at Sathya Sai Nagar in Madurai city---value Rs.2 crores.

44. 21.6 cents of land owned by Gandhi Azagiri at Thogarai Village in Vadipatti taluk in Madurai District---value Rs.60 lakhs.


45.  5.32 acres of land owned by Gandhi Azhagiri at Uliyamgulam Village in Madurai District (Nagaimalai Pudocottai)—value Rs.20 lakhs


46.  12.01 acres of land owned by Dayanidhi Azhagiri at Melamathur Village in Madurai District—value Rs.50 lakhs.


47. An extent of 21.32 acres owned by Gandhi Azhagiri at T.Pudupatti village in Madurai, Tirumangalam—value Rs.50 lakhs.


48. A n extent of 82.3 cents of land together with a Farm House owned by Gandhi Azhagiri in Kodaikanal Hills---value Rs.5 crores.


49. An extent of 18.5 cents of land owned by Dayanidi Azhagiri in Madakulam Village—value Rs.50 lakhs.

50. An extent of 4200 sq.ft. of prime urban land owned by Dayanidi Azhagiri at Sholinganallur near Chennai—value Rs.2.5 crores.


51. An extent of 3912 sq.ft. of prime urban land owned by Dayanidi Azhagiri at Thiruvanmayur in Chennai—value Rs.3 crores.

52. A Kalyana Mandapam (4378 sq.ft.) owned by Dayanidi Azhagiri at Sathya Sai Nagar in Madurai—value Rs.3 crores.

53. A multi storeyed apartment owned by Dayanidi Azhagiri in RC Mehta Flats near Madavaram Dairy Farm near Chennai—value Rs.1 crore.


54. An extent of 50 cents of land owned by Dayanidi Azhagiri at Inchampakkam near Chennai—value Rs.2 crores.


55. Daya Engineering College owned by Dayanidi Azhagiri at Shivarakottai in Madurai.


56. Daya Cyber Park (8 storeyed building ) on 5 grounds of land owned by Dayanidi Azhagiri in Madurai.


57. Daya Technologies urban property near Madurai Bus stand owned by Dayanidi Azhagiri—value Rs.1 crore.

58. A Commercial Complex (door no. 271 A) owned by Kanimozhi on Anna Salai Chennai---value Rs.5 crores.


59. Value of Equity held by Kanimozhi in West Gate Logistics –Rs.20 crores.


60. The value of Shares held by Kanimozhi in  Kalignar TV ---Rs.30 crores.


61. An extent of 525 acres of plantations under the name of Windsor Estate owned by Kalignar Family in Ooty---value Rs. 50 crores.

62. The value of Shares held by Dayalu Ammal in Kalignar TV—value rs. 90 crores.


*Unconfirmed Items of Property and Real Estate.
*

63. An extent of 400 acres of land owned by Kalignar Family in Andaman Islands—value unknown.


64. A Coffee Estate owned by Kalignar Family in Coorg—extent and value unknown.


65.  Mega Plan for the construction of Multiplex Theatres in every city in Tamil Nadu.


66. Two Private Aircrafts of ST Courier owned by Maran Brothers.


67. Sun Medical College and Hospital besides Tamil Nadu Hospitals for Anbukkarasi, daughter of Maran.


68.Following a Business Pact And Agreement between Sai Baba and Kalignar Family (which cannot exclude DMK!), a Commercial Complex being constructed in the Abbotsbury Compound will be handed over to the Maran Brothers for the construction of a Hospital.


69. It is a widely held public perception that the urban property ( a part of Brookfields Complex on Brook Bond Salai in Coimbatore) in which  RMKV Shop is located belongs to Kanimozhi. 

http://www.haindavakeralam.com/HKPage.aspx?PageID=14087&SKIN=B
Rajneesh Madhok


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 24, 2011)

rajneesh ji

This is a fascinating story. But the average reader who is not residing in India may not know why the information is important. Would you expand on the story from your point of view. Thank you.


----------



## rajneesh madhok (Jun 24, 2011)

http://ibnlive.in.com/news/tihar-relaxed-rules-to-allow-mk-to-meet-daughter/161923-60-118.html
http://www.hindu.com/2011/06/21/stories/2011062158710100.htm
http://articles.timesofindia.indiat...873_1_kalaignar-tv-cineyug-films-swan-telecom
http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/what-supreme-courts-order-on-kanimozhis-bail-plea-says-113602
http://articles.economictimes.india...ectrum-case-dmk-mp-kanimozhi-court-in-2g-scam
http://www.indiablooms.com/NewsDetailsPage/newsDetails230611p.php
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M._Karunanidhi


----------

